# Screen Resolution Change



## hailgautam (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a Dell Inspiron 6400, with 950 GMA graphics controller. The sereen resolution that I am getting is  1024x768, and not the native resolution of 1280x800, How do I Manually configure the setting LCD 1280x800@60Hz....


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

the resolutions are added in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.but first did u checked the gnome preference menu for screen resolution,if it is available-the required resolution
dont know if available for susee,there is a pkg called 915 resolution that does the trick.


> 915resolution is a tool to modify the video BIOS of the 800 and 900 series Intel graphics chipsets. This includes the 845G, 855G, and 865G chipsets, as well as 915G, 915GM, and 945G chipsets. This modification is neccessary to allow the display of certain graphics resolutions for an Xorg or XFree86 graphics server.
> 915resolution's modifications of the BIOS are transient.  There is no risk of permanent modification of the BIOS.  This also means that 915resolution must be run every time the computer boots inorder for it's changes to take effect.


*www.geocities.com/stomljen/
In Debian or Ubuntu,we can just apt-get install 915resolution


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 1, 2007)

This is the output of 

```
915resolution -l
```


```
Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.2
Chipset: 945GM965G
BIOS: TYPE 1
Mode Table Offset: $C0000 + $269
Mode Table Entries: 36

Mode 30 : 640x480, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 32 : 800x600, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 34 : 1024x768, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 38 : 1280x1024, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 3a : 1600x1200, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 3c : 1920x1440, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 41 : 640x480, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 43 : 800x600, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 45 : 1024x768, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 49 : 1280x1024, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 4b : 1600x1200, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 4d : 1920x1440, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 50 : 640x480, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 52 : 800x600, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 54 : 1024x768, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 58 : 1280x1024, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 5a : 1600x1200, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 5c : 1920x1440, 32 bits/pixel
```
I think it can be changed by modifying the 915, but wanted an expert advise before going to do it.....


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

try using an unused mode for ur wanted resolution-1280x800.I assume u dont use mode 34

```
~#915resolution 34 1280 800 24
```
and u may need to add this to some scripts to start it while booting.btw it doesnt harm ur computer.its a temporary hack for the living session


try reading it's readme file it's for suse only by default:
*www.geocities.com/stomljen/readme.html


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 1, 2007)

Ya I got that readme file, from there only i got this idea of modifying the 915...

elsewhere I saw some one fiddling with the /etc/sysconfig/videobios
to enable the resolution, do i have to change the 915 first and then change the videobios or what?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

I think if u have 915res pkg installed;try suse version of install hw2 @ /usr/share/doc/915resolution directory.
there is some experimental version of "i810" driver which supports this videobios hack.try google maybe


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

hey mine resolution is also just 1024*768
I want 2 incrase it

so output :~$ 915resolution -l
Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.2

Unable to obtain the proper IO permissions: Operation not permitted


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 1, 2007)

you have to be in the root login Id to do that if I am not wrong.....


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

^^ No.Just use "su" to "sudo" to gain root access temprrly.
@nach:
do u have an Intel 915* card,else this wont work


----------



## nach p (Mar 1, 2007)

:~$ sudo 915resolution -l
Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.2

Chipset: 945G
BIOS: TYPE 1
Mode Table Offset: $C0000 + $269
Mode Table Entries: 27

Mode 30 : 640x480, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 32 : 800x600, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 34 : 1024x768, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 38 : 1280x1024, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 3a : 1600x1200, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 3c : 1920x1440, 8 bits/pixel
Mode 41 : 640x480, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 43 : 800x600, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 45 : 1024x768, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 49 : 1280x1024, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 4b : 1600x1200, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 4d : 1920x1440, 16 bits/pixel
Mode 50 : 640x480, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 52 : 800x600, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 54 : 1024x768, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 58 : 1280x1024, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 5a : 1600x1200, 32 bits/pixel
Mode 5c : 1920x1440, 32 bits/pixel


ps: hey mine is 945 mobo


----------



## freebird (Mar 1, 2007)

read the docs yaar.it is in /usr/share/doc/915resolution as @praka123 said.I think suse may be using intel-modsetting driver which means u may not go through all these hassles.for that read the how2 @ /usr/share/doc/915resolution or some |||r locations.btw i found following link for opensuse+dell inspiron lappy
*www.cse.buffalo.edu/~lamkhede/linuxone1405.html
*opensuse.us/viewtopic.php?p=7801&sid=a3f24a09db416ff7c68c59b607921607


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 1, 2007)

Appreciate if some one can give a step by step tutorial on how to do it....it would be helpful for the newbies like me..


----------



## eddie (Mar 2, 2007)

These are the instructions for openSUSE 10.2:

1) Login as root in a terminal and execute the following command

```
915resolution 38 1280 800 24
```
2) Now, edit the file /etc/init.d/boot.local using editor of your choice and add the above-mentioned command at the end of the file.

3) Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and look under the part that says "Section "Screen"". Here you need to edit the entries that says "Modes". It is quite obvious here. You need to replace the modes values to 1280x800. Take care regarding the quotes and don't miss them or else you will be left without X server running at all.

Now, reboot your system and you should be having 1280x800 resolution running.

For people who are not running openSUSE: The instructions 1 and 3 will remain same but for instruction 2...you need to find the init script that executes local commands on your system. For gentoo the file to edit is /etc/conf.d/local.start while for slackware it is /etc/rc.d/rc.local. For other distros, I would request other users to please mention their local init script setup.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2007)

nice tut.btw in opensuse there is file /etc/sysconfig/videobios.


----------



## nach p (Mar 2, 2007)

do i have 2 add  "1280x800" in the every line which appers like 
Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ No


----------



## mehulved (Mar 2, 2007)

nach_p only for the screen depth selected by you.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 2, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> These are the instructions for openSUSE 10.2:
> 
> 1) Login as root in a terminal and execute the following command
> 
> ...



there is no file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf, because when i open it i get an empty screen....


----------



## mehulved (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you sure? Did you type /etc/x11/xorg.conf or etc/X11/xorg.conf?
Correct path is /etc/X11/xorg.conf it has to be there.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 2, 2007)

Oops My mistake, but now i still have a problem
In point 3 i am supposed to change the mode, now my mode looks like this what do i change?



> Section "Modes"
> Identifier   "Modes[0]"
> Modeline     "1280x800" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828
> Modeline     "1280x800" 69.75 1280 1328 1360 1440 800 803 809 823 +HSync -Vsync
> ...


&


```
Section "Screen"
  DefaultDepth 24
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth      15
    Modes      "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "1280x600" "1024x600" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 
  EndSubSection
```


```
#! /bin/sh
#
# Copyright (c) 2002 SuSE Linux AG Nuernberg, Germany.  All rights reserved.
#
# Author: Werner Fink <werner@suse.de>, 1996
#         Burchard Steinbild, 1996
#
# /etc/init.d/boot.local
#
# script with local commands to be executed from init on system startup
#
# Here you should add things, that should happen directly after booting
# before we're going to the first run level.
#
/usr/bin/915resolution 38 1280 800 24
```



```
## Path:        System/Hardware/Graphicscard
## Description: Additional options for graphics cards
## Type:        yesno
## Default:     no
#
# Should the Intel(R) video BIOS be patched to let the X Server run with
# resolutions unknown to the BIOS? Warning, this is potentially dangerous,
# read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/packages/855resolution.
#
VIDEOBIOS_PATCH="yes"

## Type:        string
## Default:
#
# The options passed to 855resolution, usually 3 numbers:
# the video mode to patch, X and Y resolution.
#
VIDEOBIOS_PARAMETERS="to VIDEOBIOS_PARAMETERS="38 1280 800"
```


----------



## freebird (Mar 2, 2007)

the last code /etc/sysconfig/videobios
should be:

```
VIDEOBIOS_PARAMETERS="38 1280 800"
```
Some One Using Open SUse can verify this.


----------



## eddie (Mar 2, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> ```
> Section "Screen"
> DefaultDepth 24
> SubSection "Display"
> ...


 This is the part that you need to edit but since you have set your DefaultDepth to 24, you need to edit the part that says "Depth 24" instead of "Depth 15".


----------



## nach p (Mar 3, 2007)

While searching some linux forums I found this soln. for Ubuntu 

Run *sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg*. Accept all of the default values (just keep hitting enter, use the tab key to select the OK buttons) until you hit the screen resolutions (they're at the very end of the setup). Select which ones you want.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 4, 2007)

nach_p don't just accept all the default values. Have a look at it first. Sometimes things aren't as you'd like.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks guys it worked, I think I needed to reboot into normal login after following the steps in the 13th post by eddie..


----------

